# Hello! I have a new Cat!



## disktester (Feb 28, 2011)

Please see attached photo, any ideas on what breed my cat is? I just adopted her on Saturday, and my sister is convinced she is a ragdoll. Don't know myself....

Thanks!

Valerie


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome, Valerie!

We need to see more of your cat before guessing what she might be mixed with. :grin:

She's gorgeous!


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

I Don't think she's a Ragdoll. Could be a Ragamuffin.


----------



## disktester (Feb 28, 2011)

here's another photo - thanks!


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

Hello Valerie,
Welcome to the forum. What a cute face of your kitty. I'm not a breed expert, but I believe the whole cat should be shown.
cheers
Janusz.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Whatever she is - she's adorable. I love those blue eyes.


----------



## RUCKER (Feb 12, 2011)

Some sort of Siamese no?


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

She's a lilac point, but beyond that you won't know for sure. Lots of cats can come in that coloring, such as the Balinese. Anyway, she's beautiful looking!


----------



## CinderSmoke (Mar 1, 2011)

What a beautiful kitty! Does she have white tips to her toes? (I can't see the full-cat picture of her too well)


----------



## disktester (Feb 28, 2011)

*White Feet?*

Her back two feet are white.


----------



## jbishop928 (Feb 26, 2011)

She's beautiful! She looks like she's got some Siamese in her, but I'm not an expert on breeds  She has the markings of one though.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Siamese-ish/ Balinese-ish.

Lilac point

Is she vocal?


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Random Balinese pics


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Hmmmm


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Gigi ?????


----------



## gingersnaps (Mar 1, 2011)

If she is a ragdoll, she will go limp when you pick her up, like a ragdoll. My friend had one of those. Very mellow kitty. She would just sit there and let her do anything she wanted. Pretty much layed around all the time, not very active. But very sweet natured.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

I don't know what she is, but she is gorgeous.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

gingersnaps said:


> If she is a ragdoll, she will go limp when you pick her up, like a ragdoll. My friend had one of those. Very mellow kitty. She would just sit there and let her do anything she wanted. Pretty much layed around all the time, not very active. But very sweet natured.


Sadly the "limp" part is not true for all Ragdolls. Muffs is a purebred ragdoll and she screams and fights for dear life when you try to pick her up!  But, I agree with very gentle and not too active...also they tend to be very quiet cats and don't jump too high. 

In the last two pictures you posted, she looks like she could be a Ragdoll or Ragdoll mix. She's lovely!


----------



## littlebee (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi Valerie! Your cat is so beautiful...I love pointed cats, regardless of the breed. I just adopted a blue-point siamese mix, myself...so we've both got blue-eyed girls!


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

I have a pure bred Raggie too. Doesn't go limp. Likes to be held but on her terms. 

Very mellow and laid back. But that could come from being 'big boned'


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

I also have two purebred Ragdolls- Evie goes ever so limp, and Mitzi, well... she meows and moans!

I'd say your cat is a Blue point, not Lilac. She's the same colouring as my girls, and they are both Blue mitted. Your cat has remarkably similiar markings to Mitzi- she's a Blue mitted tabby Ragdoll


----------



## gingersnaps (Mar 1, 2011)

I stand corrected. I thought the going limp thing was a trait of ragdolls and thus they got their name? I suppose it makes sense though that there would be a few 'black sheep' that go against the norm. So are there other breeds out there that do the ragdoll limp thing too? 

Anyways, she is a really gorgeous kitty. Just curious, does she 'go limp'?


----------



## gingersnaps (Mar 1, 2011)

I agree that she looks a lot like Abby's Mitzi


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

I think your girl does look like Mitzi. In which case you may have a Ragdoll or Ragdoll-cross on your hands. 

I know Birman's are similiar to Raggie's, so they may go limp? Or you may just have a laid back girl! Evie (my other Ragdoll) is the softest little ball of fur, and Mitzi will not go limp at all- though she is getting better at being held and cuddled! Just goes to show- all cats have very different personalities!

What's your girl's name? She's very pretty.


----------

